# OTC drugs for animal health? A statement



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

The widespread use of antibiotics both inside and outside of medicine is playing a significant role in the emergence of resistant bacteria. Although there was low levels of preexistent antibacterial resistance before the widespread use of antibiotics evolutionary pressure from their use has played a role in the develop of multidrug resistance varieties and the spread of resistance between bacterial species.

In some countries antibiotics are sold over the counter (OTC) without a prescription which also leads to the creation of resistant strains.

Some years ago Tetracyclines have been very helpful substances against many bacterial infections in rodents. Nowadays resistance is a significant limitation with the use of Tetracyclines. Doxycyline just does not work anymore against widespread strains of Mycoplasm. Enrofloxacine is the only antibiotic still working against them, but resistance is already a growing problem.

The same is true for antifungal drugs. Clinical resistance to antifungal agents was rare until the late 1980s, with only isolated cases in patients with chronic mucocutaneous candidiasis. The incidence of fungal infections, including resistant infections, has increased during the last 10 years, reflecting increased incidence of immunodeficiency associated with cancer chemotherapy, organ and bone marrow transplantation, and the HIV epidemic. Although the prevalence of drug resistance in fungi is below that observed in bacteria, many mycologists consider that selective pressure will, over time, lead to more widespread resistance.

What is the consequense, shouldn't we use antibiotics anymore? Of course we should! But we should use them with care.

1. Before any treatment starts, diagnosis has to be sure. Infections can not be diagnosed by personal view of experts, a culture or immunological test is needed most times and most times can not be done without the help of a vet.
2. Be consequent. Never undertreat the animals. Antibitic treatment has to be done long enough and hard enough to kill all microorganism. If you have to treat an infection with Mycoplasm, 10 days of treatment are a minumum, even when the symptoms disappear after 2 days.
3. Treat them all. If you have more than one single pet, and they breath the same air or have direct contact, you should treat them all to avoid a ping-pong effect. I you have a mousery or are a breeder, you will have to cull ALL individuals with symptoms without any exception, because it is difficult to cure heavily symptomatic individuals and they could be a source for re-infection.
4. Do not breed for several weeks or better do not breed for several months, when you have an infection in your stud. The immune system of youngsters is not ripe and they might carry forward the infection and perghaps even a resistant infection to the next generation.
5. Do not use OTC products, which are OTC because they are mild. We do not want to be mild to the infections, we want to hit them hard and eradicate them forever.

Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------

